# New in Cleveland, Ohio



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome to the site......... glad the city saw the light.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome neighbor. You'll be getting that 2nd set up before you know it.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Welcome!

This is a great site for learning more about bees & beekeeping. Glad to hear you've already connected with a beekeeping club. Much of beekeeping is "location specific" and clubs are good for learning the local knowledge and for finding mentors.

And now I'm gonna have that Beach Boys tune in my head all day...


----------

